# Starting A Business



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

After just being let go from work I am looking at starting a business, Im looking at wedding car hire, I am in the process of planning my own wedding. I have been researching wedding cars and they are a silly price, Ranging from £500 to £750 for the day, Now surely it can not cost that much to run such a company?.

What costs are involved with running such a business?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Tom,

The ones that spring to mind are:

The car
Car insurance
Liability insurance 
Advertising
Fuel
Servicing, MOT and road tax

You could get a (2002) Mercedes S class LWB for about £5k but as for costs of the other things I don't know.

The hire companies would normally have more than one car to hire, which would bump up the cost by a large chunk.

I'm sure other members will provide more information.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It would probably also need licensing with the local council, and depending on the council, it'll need at least two MOT type tests a year. You'll also most probably need an operating license as well.


----------



## paul_f (Sep 30, 2008)

neilos said:


> It would probably also need licensing with the local council, and depending on the council, it'll need at least two MOT type tests a year. You'll also most probably need an operating license as well.


That isn't currently the case for weddings, all I need is insurance for the rare occasion I do one for someone other than a friend and it costs about £25.

Proms are a different matter and the regulations are as you suggest.

However I believe they are trying to bring into force the same rules for weddings which is of a concern for those who have invested heavily into classic weddings car businesses.

Paul

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

